# Haggling for Windows - Any tips?!



## quack13 (30 Apr 2009)

I am due to meet a fellow about buying some windows next week.
He has sent me the quote in the post and it is about 30% over our budget.

Now we have a bunch of quotes from different companies but really love these windows.
These windows are at the higher end of the quotes we received.

So I’m going to attempt to haggle him down a bit.
Only thing is..I am absolutely brutal at haggling.

I do feel however in the current climate with the way things have slowed down, a 30% reduction may not be an unreasonable target.

Just wondering if anyone has any tips out there for haggling…not just for windows I guess. Even generally speaking. 

Any tips appreciated


----------



## LLDLY (1 May 2009)

Just be non committal but mention the high price and other competitively priced quotes you've received. Show your interested but stand firm but don't give your price away because he'll work up from that. You WILL get your 30%+


----------



## NHG (1 May 2009)

Could'nt see you geting 30% in a month of Sunday's - u'd be lucky to get 5% on a large figure!  Costs to run businesses are going up not down.  There is also a big difference in terms of quality of what you are purchasing, check the difference if any out for yourself.

Best of Luck, and I do hope that I am wrong and that you are lucky. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Dvea01 (2 Aug 2009)

I'll be going through the same process as you quack13 in a few weeks. How did your haggling go?


----------



## manaboutdog (2 Aug 2009)

NHG said:


> Could'nt see you geting 30% in a month of Sunday's - u'd be lucky to get 5% on a large figure!  Costs to run businesses are going up not down.  There is also a big difference in terms of quality of what you are purchasing, check the difference if any out for yourself.
> 
> Best of Luck, and I do hope that I am wrong and that you are lucky. Let us know how you get on.




Prices for windows have plummetted recently, I have a friend who was pricing for windows for a new build in October/November last, but had to hold off for a while due to lack of funds and only recently got them installed, the quotes he recieved in the last 2 months were in the region of 25%-40% down on what he had been quoted previously. This was consistent across 5 or 6 different companies. So while the costs of doing business may be going up, the exorbitant margins being charged are obviously coming down.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Aug 2009)

We were offered a discount for getting windows done in Dec or Jan as no one wants to suffer the cold along with the disturbance to the house near to Christmas and lack of funds in the New Year.


----------



## Dvea01 (3 Aug 2009)

Thanks guys. Good news all round


----------



## sulo (19 Aug 2009)

Any recommendations on Window Installers used?


----------



## Maverick.ie (16 Nov 2009)

A lot if not most of the so called window companies in the market today by in ready made windows from one or two manufacturers and simply install bought in double glazed units, indeed the smaller firms probably by them in glazed, add a mark up for themselves and head of fitting


----------



## olddog (16 Nov 2009)

With the way things are; be very, very careful about parting with a deposit.

In fact I would say no direct pre delivery payments unless the company is a PLC


----------



## newirishman (16 Nov 2009)

Had recently a window guy in to quote to replace my last single-pane window. The first price he mentioned was 850 Euro. I was expecting more like 400 Euro. When I told him that his price is way beyond, he immediately said that if I call his office they can maybe get the price towards 650. 
That's 1 sentence haggling and 25% off. I almost threw the man out as this is just ridiculous la-la land quoting.

Still too annoyed to get someone else in for quote...


----------

